

Try PostgreSQL 9.5 - rmgraham
http://blog.mktmp.io/post/123234019958/try-postgres-9-5

======
syncerr
Neat. Just be cautious as docker containers aren't yet secure.

[https://docs.docker.com/articles/security/](https://docs.docker.com/articles/security/)

~~~
anonova
> Docker containers are, by default, quite secure; especially if you take care
> of running your processes inside the containers as non-privileged users
> (i.e., non-root).

I'm not quite seeing the sense of insecurity here, especially from the
conclusion. Like any piece of software, it's up the user to not use
"dangerous" configurations.

~~~
marcosdumay
Linux containers are at most a privilege escalation away from breaking.

Also, isn't Docker people the ones talking about unikernels? Where everything
run not only with superuser powers, but at kernel level?

~~~
rmgraham
Though in a Unikernel, the kernel only implements what is needed to run the
service. So a database, for example, would be lacking functionality like a
shell to escape to.. or even a TTY to run that shell on.. or an implementation
of connect() to even initiate outbound TCP connections, in the extreme case.

------
pella
\dx ( List of installed extensions ) show only : plpgsql

Please add more extension (like: postgis,hstore)

~~~
rmgraham
That's definitely in the works.

------
hajrice
Anyone know if there's any major upgrades re. speed? From 9.0 to 9.5?

~~~
brobinson
9.5 was supposed to get "parallel sequential scan" (which is a big deal
performance-wise), but I don't see it on the "what's new in pg 9.5" page.
Anyone know what's up with that?

~~~
anarazel
It wasn't ready yet. A significant amount of development happened after the
point where that's supposed to happen for features to be integrated in 9.5.

Now that 9.5 has its own branch I hope we'll get it in early in the 9.6
development cycle; so we have time to iron out all the potential kinks.

I don't think there ever was a clear "this will be in 9.5" statement from
anyone?

~~~
brobinson
9.5 was the target according to this:
[http://rhaas.blogspot.com/2015/03/parallel-sequential-
scan-f...](http://rhaas.blogspot.com/2015/03/parallel-sequential-scan-for-
postgresql.html)

Thanks for the info.

------
glougheed
Interesting service. rmgraham, what do you see for the future?

~~~
rmgraham
Right now account sign up is wide open, but the plan is to move to paid
accounts with a free trial period. I'm thinking tiered plans based on
concurrency limits (right now all accounts are capped at 1 active instance).

The use case not highlighted by the blog post is is disposable databases for
use with automated tests. One of my inspirations was the idea of using a
Vagrant VM as a development environment and deleting each night and re-
creating it each morning so that the project doesn't accumulate untracked
dependencies on environment tweaks. I'd like to enable/encourage similar
practices for DBs. For that, I'm working on a Jenkins plugin.

